# The knicks want Stoudamire



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

Hoopshype is reporting that the knicks are considering signing damon this off season. Can and should the blazers try to do a sign-and-trade or involve another team?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

sign and trade for there draft pick and a player


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

the knicks might want to do a s&t with Portland for Stoudamire..but (and this is the funny part)..they don't have squat to trade.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> the knicks might want to do a s&t with Portland for Stoudamire..but (and this is the funny part)..they don't have squat to trade.


I've always kinda liked Kurt Thomas.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Didn't they get 2 SA draft picks? This years and 2007?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> Didn't they get 2 SA draft picks? This years and 2007?


I think it was the Spurs picks and the Suns pick, both for this year.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

No big surprise that Thomas still sees Stoudamire as valuable.

I'd say that if Damon decides he wants to play for NY, Portland should not engineer a sign and trade. Not because I want the Blazers to get nothing back, but because I don't see any players on their roster worth getting for what Damon will probably be making.

I say this assuming that the Knicks are not going to trade Crawford or Sweetney for Damon.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Storyteller said:


> No big surprise that Thomas still sees Stoudamire as valuable.
> 
> I'd say that if Damon decides he wants to play for NY, Portland should not engineer a sign and trade. Not because I want the Blazers to get nothing back, but because I don't see any players on their roster worth getting for what Damon will probably be making.
> 
> I say this assuming that the Knicks are not going to trade Crawford or Sweetney for Damon.



I still think Kurt Thomas would make a nice liitle backup for Zach, plus get a few minutes here and there at Center - especially when Theo goes down....again.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

ABM said:


> I've always kinda liked Kurt Thomas.


I'd like Kurt Thomas at one year, $6.6 million.

But at 4 years, $35 million (including his trade kicker), I'll pass.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Storyteller said:


> I'd like Kurt Thomas at one year, $6.6 million.
> 
> But at 4 years, $35 million (including his trade kicker), I'll pass.


OK, yeah...I'd probably have to pass on that one myself. Thanks for the quick numbers! :clap:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ABM said:


> OK, yeah...I'd probably have to pass on that one myself. Thanks for the quick numbers! :clap:


me, I ain't fond of a guy who assaults women. Call me old fashioned.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> me, I ain't fond of a guy who assaults women. Call me old fashioned.


Yeah, but bring him to lovely Portland, and all that stuff straightens itself out.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

let the knicks have him


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Nothing on the Knicks roster would interest me to add to the Blazers. Absolutely nothing.

Hope his agent can get another team interested in one of the 9 forwards of indistinction they have.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Just let him walk.

Try to get something for NVE and/or Rahim if possible.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

do they have any draft rights to anyone like we have nedzad? maybe we could sigh and trade for their draft pick, maybe they could draft for us? Rudy anyone?


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Never hurts to ask... S&T for even a 2nd rounder or two...


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Iwatas said:


> Never hurts to ask... S&T for even a 2nd rounder or two...


Doesn't work because both teams are over the cap. NY would have to include a player - and to that I say no thanks.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

man, the Knicks seem to make two kinds of deals, regardless of GM: 

1. Deals that look lousy from the outset and then get worse. 

2. Deals that look great from the outset and then get lousy. 

I can just imagine them somehow figuring out a way to spend $8 mil a year on Damon. it's one of those "Let's sign Allen Houston to a max contract" mistakes that you see from 3000 miles away, and still wonder why they do it.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't see the Knicks having to pay more than the MLE for Damon, and if they can get him for the MLE, no sign and trade is necessary.

As far as matching up salaries: I don't see it. Rose and JYD are the two closest, and we don't want to touch their contracts. I still like Jamal Crawford, but with his contract he's a lot less appealing than this time last year--and iirc Nash has said that Crawford is not the kind of player they're interested in (of course, with some of the moves and lack thereof he's made since he said that, maybe it means we should want Jamal).

The Knicks might get Damon, but I don't see the Blazers getting anything out of it.

Ed O.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Maybe we can get Sweetney and or Ariza out of them, if not just let him go.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Would it be possible to work something out where we allow them to sign Damon and in return get some sort of pick. Might be illegal, but if not thats the kind of deal I would want.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Would it be possible to work something out where we allow them to sign Damon and in return get some sort of pick. Might be illegal, but if not thats the kind of deal I would want.


Not legal. The Blazers have no say over where Damon signs (except if they refuse to sign him, they can limit his choices). The Knicks will have their cap exceptions (whatever they are under the new CBA) and don't need Portland's permission to sign him.

I agree it would be great to extract something for a guy who goes elsewhere, but it can't happen in this way unless the CBA changes dramatically.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Not legal. The Blazers have no say over where Damon signs (except if they refuse to sign him, they can limit his choices). The Knicks will have their cap exceptions (whatever they are under the new CBA) and don't need Portland's permission to sign him.
> 
> I agree it would be great to extract something for a guy who goes elsewhere, but it can't happen in this way unless the CBA changes dramatically.
> 
> Ed O.



In a way, I like how the NBA used to have compensastion. That how Portland got Kunnert and Washington from the Clippers when they signed Bill Walton.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/294058p-251769c.html

Who cares....got Telfair


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Hap said:


> In a way, I like how the NBA used to have compensastion. That how Portland got Kunnert and Washington from the Clippers when they signed Bill Walton.


Baseball has draft pick compensation for departed free agents, but it wouldn't be applicable here, even if the NBA had the same system. Under the MLB system, you'd need to offer the player arbitration before he leaves (in order to show you wanted to keep him but couldn't; no compensation for players you want gone). Portland would never offer Stoudamire arbitration...the chance of him winning a bigger offer than he could get on the market is too high, so he'd probably accept. Making him a Blazer for another year at a nice contract value.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

The NFL has the franchise/transition tags for their players, which dramatically restrict key player movement by making the signing team give up picks.

For a franchise player, I believe that the signing team needs to give up two first round picks... which is just a crazy price considering (a) depth is so critical in the NFL, and (b) the hard cap makes big contracts more painful, and a franchise tagged player is going to make a lot of money.

As with MLB, there's a process for this tagging... the "carrot" is that players are offered certain salaries that slide based on what other players at their position make (for franchise players, I believe it's average of the top 5).

The NBA has the most liberal, pro-player, free agency system amongst the big 3 sports, and I don't see them being willing to enlarge the restricted free agency rules. Who knows, though.

Ed O.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

A sign and trade _could_ involve a third team, right?

Dan


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Shoot, I'll take Mike Sweetney for Mouse. I'd rather have Chris Taft via the draft, but Sweetney is a big body who plays pretty well as of late.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Damon or Salim?

:groucho:

PBF


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Getting rid of Damon period would be like recieving something for him. I think he is th emain reason our defense suffers. 


And just say no to another undersized Stoudamire


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

They can have him, but is Damon gonna want to play behind Marbury or behind Jamal?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazerfan024 said:


> They can have him, but is Damon gonna want to play behind Marbury or behind Jamal?


 Damon's going to have to accept playing behind someone, most likely. He really isn't a starting-caliber point guard, in my opinion. He's an off-the-bench scorer that you can't afford to keep out on the floor for very long. A younger, smaller Chucky Atkins. Yes, the Lakers are starting Atkins but they were probably the worst-off team in terms of point guards prior to getting Atkins and they suffered for playing Atkins so much.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

The two valuable assets that the Knicks have and the Blazers could use for our rebuilding mode would be IMO Mike Sweetney and Ariza......And knowing Isiah Thomas' track record I could very well see us getting those players for a lame Damon.....


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Be aware that almost every player in the league gets rumored to be heading to the Knicks at some point or another. However, I hope he's outta here even if we don't get anything back for him.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

Im not a salery guy but how the hell are the knicks gonna sign him there like 50million over the cap


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazerben4 said:


> Im not a salery guy but how the hell are the knicks gonna sign him there like 50million over the cap


Mid Level Exemption (sp). Every team (or every team over the cap) has that.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

Just had an idea 
Damon resignd + DA for Penny haradway(expireing) + new yorks 1st rounder

What do you guys think


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> Mid Level Exemption (sp). Every team (or every team over the cap) has that.


Only every two years though, isn't it? I may be wrong. 

Did NY sign anybody with the MLE last year?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Blazerben4 said:


> Just had an idea
> Damon resignd + DA for Penny haradway(expireing) + new yorks 1st rounder
> 
> What do you guys think


I'd do that for Penny alone without the pick.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Blazerben4 said:


> Just had an idea
> Damon resignd + DA for Penny haradway(expireing) + new yorks 1st rounder
> 
> What do you guys think


I'd love it but I don't think the CBA allows a sign and traded player to packaged with another player in one deal. Damon will have to be sign and traded without any other Blazer going with him.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> Damon's going to have to accept playing behind someone, most likely. He really isn't a starting-caliber point guard, in my opinion. He's an off-the-bench scorer that you can't afford to keep out on the floor for very long. A younger, smaller Chucky Atkins. Yes, the Lakers are starting Atkins but they were probably the worst-off team in terms of point guards prior to getting Atkins and they suffered for playing Atkins so much.


Atkins is younger than Stoudamire.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I would trade Damon straight up for Atkins and a pick.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Seems like Damon wants what most every player wants:

1) A lot of money (Knicks can't give him that)

2) A chance to win a ring (see above)

#1 is possible if we do a sign and trade, and I would guess there would have to be a 3rd team involved for Portland to do that.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> I'd love it but I don't think the CBA allows a sign and traded player to packaged with another player in one deal. Damon will have to be sign and traded without any other Blazer going with him.


But when the Mavs signed/traded for Dampier they also got Evan Eschmeyer and Dan Dickau.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> But when the Mavs signed/traded for Dampier they also got Evan Eschmeyer and Dan Dickau.


No, I'm pretty sure they decided to do two deals and "combine" them.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

When I first saw this thread, I thought it had to be an old thread that somebody bumped up for some reason, I couldn't imagine that any team, even the Knicks, would want him for any reason except an expiring contract.


----------

